# Swiftshader 2 or 3D Analyzer?



## G33K n G4M3R (Mar 4, 2009)

Which one of these two will give me better results?
My config is 
C2D E6550,G33 chipset,2 GB RAM,Windows XP/Vista/Linux Mint installed.
And how is demo version of Swiftshader?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 18, 2009)

Now you see both these softwares are very good. 3D Analyzer let me play JustCause and SwiftShader let me play Resident Evil 4. But I personally feel SwiftShader better. And yes the demo version is also very good.


----------

